# Satin and teeth colour?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay so. . . I know that Satin mice have white teeth. And Standard mice have yellow teeth.

But recently at the ECMA show, there was a mouse from satin parents, in a satin litter, who looked virtually standard coated. . . Though was pretty shiny. . . And after inspecting the teeth. . . .

One set is orange, and one set is white. (I can't remember if the top were white, or if the bottom were white. I think the bottom ones were white)

What does this MEAN? :lol:


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

i would guess no body checked the bottom teeth when the statement of tooth color was made or it means the mouse was split?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

That was a mouse from me...
bottom teeth white, top teeth orange/yellow. Again, both parents are satin...so she HAD to be satin...since it is recessive.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

So strange!
And just to make sure I wasn't crazy,I checked, all of my satin mice have all white teeth.

Your mouse is weird Stina. :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hmmm does sound strange the only thing thats popping to my mind is its a Chimaera where one animal has 2 dna strands. I watch to much tv..... it can even happen in humans  its where there was a conjoined twin that died or didnt really form but the living body as parts of both, ending up with 1 body having 2 dna strands. Its the only way i can see why half of a mouse wound be satin and another not lol that or it just has bad teeth


----------

